# Need Plans for Curved Garden Bench



## FAR52 (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone have plans for or know where I can get them plans for a curved garden bench like this one?

Thanks


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

That is a nice looking bench, were you able to find plans for it?

You might want to try creating your own with Sketchup.


----------

